# Finally got my bulls eye



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Been on the look out for a authentic bulls eye for years now and finally found one today at a local play it again. I cleaned it up and it needs a new grip but I am really happy to get it for 11$. Anyone on gf ever have one? Corey Pavin still has one in his bag. Jonny Miller shot a final round 63 at the us open with this style. It feels soft even with a modern ball.


----------

